# Datum simulieren



## TimSz (16. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

kennt jemand von euch ein Programm mit dem man einem anderen Programm ein falsches Datum vorgaukeln kann?
Ich habe hier eine Freeware, die angeblich abgelaufen ist (kein Scherz! Es ist eine alte Version von RegCool), und solche Software würde ich gerne laufen lassen, ohne dass die gesamte Systemzeit geändert werden muss.

Gruß

Tim


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Dezember 2005)

Ich finde gerade eine Website nicht, wo ein erstklassiges (Freeware-)Programm vorhanden ist.
Naja.. google spuckt noch andere Möglichkeiten aus aus:
http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~heha/viewzip.cgi/hs_freeware/fakedate.zip/Version2/

Folgendes scheint ganz ok zu sein (hat es sogar mal in die PC-Welt geschafft):
http://www.geocities.com/yesh20/


----------



## TimSz (4. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort, ich antworte leider erst jetzt, da die Festplatte von meinem PC gecrasht ist.

Das erste Programm sah zuerst super aus, da es die Systemzeit nicht verändert. Leider ändert es aber auch nicht die Zeit für das Programm und kommt mir daher absolut sinnlos vor.

Das zweite Programm funktioniert gut, nur verändert es die Systemzeit. So ein Programm könnte ich auch per Hand ersetzen; aber was ist, wenn, solange das Programm läuft, irgendwelche Dateien geschrieben werden? Sie hätten ein völlig anderes Datum.
Daher suche ich noch weiter nach Alternativen.

Gruß

Tim


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Januar 2006)

@TimSz: Ich schaue mal ob ich das Programm noch finde das mir mal geholfen hat.


----------



## Steusi (31. Januar 2009)

Die Programme finde ich gut, bei mir klappt zwar nur eins aber egal. So ich habe jetzt eine Konfigurationsdatei erhalten, welche das Programm automatisch schreib, wo muss ich diese Datei abspeichern?
Egal was ich einstelle, die Systemzeit hat immer vorang vor den Einstellungen des Fake-Programms, bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## Neurodeamon (31. Januar 2009)

http://www.pctipp.ch/downloads/betriebssystem/23409/dkill95.html

Hey, nach 3 Jahren ein weiteres Programm:
Das habe ich mal für eine alte Vollversion benutzen müssen die nicht Y2k kompatibel war.


----------

